# upside down tegu



## Wooly (Feb 1, 2010)

i have walked in on my tegu upside down twice. the first time my reaction was that she was dead, but when i went to examine her she started to move. the second time just happen as i got home from work and walked into my reptile room, there she was in the corner of her cage upside down again. she was breathing and flickering her tongue like she would if she was up right. she obviously isnt hibernating this year, and has slowed down quite a bit, not eating too much of anything lately. i took her to the vet the first time i found her upside down for a check up, he felt she looked fine, beautiful skin and is shedding regularly. his suggestion was to either get blood work, throw her on some medication, or just monitor her because he felt there was nothing clearly wrong with her. i decided to monitor her. any ideas on why she might be ending up on her back?

thanks

sorry if that post wasnt too clear, im in a rush to go coach.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Feb 1, 2010)

I have heard of other people's tegus doing this. Its normal. I have not had this happen, but some people have their tegus just laying there. Hope this helps!


----------



## stainthedane (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure it's perfectly normal. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wooly (Feb 1, 2010)

that picture is like the exact photo of what i found today! lol.. thanks for the replies, my worries are no more..


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

To be honest with you I'm a bit worried. We have six Tegus and I have never seen anything like that before for except when someone I know from another forum put his Tegu on her back like that. I recommend getting some blood work done. Better save than sorry.


----------



## Wooly (Feb 3, 2010)

dang you guys jumped up to 6 tegus now.. last i heard you had 2 or 3 i think. im still going to monitor her, it seems like she is fine besides being upside down. but i might be getting blood work on pretty soon.


----------

